# Automatizacion de un proceso de clasificacion por peso



## Marian6679 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hola: Estoy cursando actualmente Automatizacion Industrial en la facultad y tengo que hacer un  Trabajo Practico y estoy bastante perdida .Si alguien me puede ayudar estare plenamente agradecida.

El tabajo consiste en automatizar una linea de clasificacion de quesos por peso. El proceso es el siguiente:

El queso es transportado por una cinta transportadora hasta un lugar en donde se pesa , para eso es detectado por un sensor que hace parar la cinta y pesa el producto. Si el producto pesa fuera del rango (500grs +-10) entonces  avanza hasta que es separado por un brazo (de manera neumatica) hacia una tolva que lo deposita en otro lugar. Si el producto esta dentro de las especificaciones entonces sigue su camino por la cinta. El problema que tengo es de identificar las entradas/salidas del PLC y sobre todo en el tema de la celda de carga 

Me gustaria se me podrian decir de donde puedo sacar especificaciones tecnicas de la celda de carga y que tipo de sensores uso para sensar la posicion del queso. El otro problema que tengo es que no se que manera va arrancar la cinta despues que el producto es pesado ..tengo que poner un temporizador que despues de cierto tiempo arranque nuevamente la cinta?. Si es ese el caso ..el temporizador es una entrada al PLC?

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar
Muchas Gracias
Marianela


----------



## MaMu (Nov 22, 2005)

Marianela:

   En primer lugar, para detectar la posición del queso, deberías utilizar un sensor capacitivo, el cual activará o no, la señal del límite de carrera del pistón neumático que lo desplazara en caso de cumplirse la condición. Todo depende del programa que hayas cargado en el PLC. Cuando el producto haya sido pesado, deberas habiliar una señal del EOM (final de la medición) en una entrada lógica del PLC, para que este retome el proceso y haga recircular la linea de producción, es decir, mover la cinta. El temporizador, es lógico (puedes usarlo a la conexión o a la desconexión, pero habira que ver tu programa), puesto que este depende de el microprocesador que tengas en el PLC. 
Seria bueno saber que PLC tienes y en que lenguaje lo programas, yo te recomendaría que utilices Ladder.

PD: 1) como realizas la medición del Peso del Queso?
      2) cual es el modelo y marca del PLC?
      3) que soft manejas para programarlo?
      4) soy tecnico en Automatización y Robótica, asi que un gusto!!! 

Saludos.


----------



## Marian6679 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hola : Gracias por tu colaboracion
Te cuento que lo que pienso usar para el peso del queso es un celda de carga, pero no tengo mucha idea cuales son las especificaciones que tengo que buscar para seleccionar una .
El lenguaje que voy a usar para programar es Ladder y el soft es el Zelio,eso son los que nos dan en la facu.El tipo de PLC no se todavia pero podemos elegir cualquiera ya que en realidad no es una aplicacion practica mas bien es teorica.
Lo que te pediria es que me ayudes en cuanto a las especificaciones que tengo buscar para seleccionar la celda de carga y si conoces alguna marca en la cual me pueda fijar.
La verdad es que no se muy bien como funcionan y no se si sirven para una aplicacion tan pequeña como esta, quizas me convendria usar algun deformimetro o algo parecido

Muchas Gracias
Saludos
Marianela


----------



## MaMu (Nov 29, 2005)

Si, realmente la aplicación de medición es muy pequeña, y más tratando de aplicar celdas de carga, quizás algun tipo de las tantas monoceldas que andan dando vueltas en el mercado. Marcas? BSL, una de las líneas más completas o también IPC, muy completa y con desarrollos y diseños a medida. Yo particularmente, me volcaría hacia el uso de un Báscula Monocelda, en cuanto a fiabilidad de medición y por sobre todas las cosas dimensión.

Especificaciones: debes considerar los factores que intervienen en el proceso, es decir:

-Dimensiones (área afectada)
-Capacidad de Carga de medición (máximo y mínimo)
-Material de fabricación (recordá que estás en la industria alimenticia, por lo tanto "Inox")
-Tipo de protección y arquitectura eléctrica
-Tiempo de medición y Conversión de datos (digital-analógico)
-Función de Samplificadorng/Holding
-Salidas
-Montaje y protección mecánica (rasante piso o monocelda independiente)
-Nivelación y Mantenimiento

Saludos.


----------



## jaime1963 (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola Marianela:
Si yo tuviera que realizar este proyecto de forma real haría lo siguiente:

Cinta de alimentación (C1): Una cinta transportadora que puede soportar una fila de quesos. Con un sensor al inicio de tipo capacitivo o fotoelectrico que detecta que se ha depositado un queso. A este sensor lo llameremos FC1

Cinta pesadora (C2): Una pequeña cinta colocada encima de una báscula comercial que disponga de una salida de dos reles, BR1 que se activa cuando el peso es cero o por debajo de un mínimo aceptable y otro BR2 que se activa cuando el peso supera una consigna que se introduce desde el propio panel del visor del peso. (la típica báscula o bálanza de una tienda de alimentación a la que el fabricante le puede dotar de distintos tipos de salida para comunicarse con un PLC o un PC, una impresora... etc.)  Puedes también adquirir una celda de carga construir el armazón necesario para soportar la cinta y conectarle un visor para acondicionar la señal de la celda y reeenviarla al PLC pero esto ya lo venden en un conjunto y simplifica mucho las cosas.
Esta cinta C2 va colocada a continuación de C1.
Esta cinta debe ser lo más ligera posible.

Cinta clasificadora(C3): Una cinta montada sobre un mecanismo que permite ser desplazada de tal forma que se acerca a la salida de C2 si el peso es bueno o se aleja de C2 si el peso es malo. Este movimiento lo realiza un pistón neumático con reguladores de caudal en los  escapes de la electroválvula (que llameremos EV1) para que no se mueva con brusquedad.
Cuando se activa EV1 se separa  C3 de C2
Entre C2 y C3 está la tolva que recoge los quesos malos.
Cuando C3 está en su posición junto a C2 se accionará un final de carrera que puede ser mecánico o inductivo que llamaremos FC2.



Para controlar el sistema yo usaría un PLC pequeño con 8  entradas digitales y ocho salidas a relé.
Como entradas tenemos:
I0:Señal del rele de vigilancia del pulsador de paro de emergencia
I1: Selector de marcha automática
I2: Pulsador de aceptación de alarma
I3: Pulsador de pausa
I4: Detector FC1
I5: Relé báscula vacía  BR1
I6: Relé Consigna sobrepasada BR2
I7: Detector FC2


Como salidas:
Q0: Contactor motor C1
Q1: Contactor motor C2
Q2: Contactor motor C3
Q4: Electrovalvula Ev1
Q5: Piloto alarma
Q6: Bocina de alarma
Q7iloto queso malo ( o piloto queso bueno lo que más te guste)


Bueno la automatización es simple,
Cuando mediante  FC1 se detecta que se ha depositado un queso ,  se ponen en marcha C1 Y  C2. Tambien se pueden ir depositando quesos en marcha, Tienes que programar un contador en el plc que vaya contando los quesos que están en la cinta C1.
cuando cae la señal de BR1  se paran C1 y C2
Si el peso es OK y FC2 esta activo se ponen en marcha C2 y C3
Si el peso no es OK se activa EV3, se espera un tiempo después de perder la señal de FC2 y se pone en marcha C2 y C3
En ambos casos, cuando vuelve a entrar el rele BR1 (báscula vacía) se disminuye el contador de quesos en C1 y se activa C1 para que se repita la operación si contador >0

Esto es simplificado, después tienes que desarrollarlo para vigilar los fallos y activar las alarmas, creo que aquí ya no me necesitas.
Espero que te sirva yo me lo he pasado bien. (Esto es deformación profesional porque me paso el día haciendo estas cosas en la vida real)

Saludos:
Jaime Segarra
jsegarra@sdtindustrial.es
www.sdtindustrial.es


----------

